# Corsair H100i v2 macht komische Geräusche



## Aclacc (1. Juni 2017)

*Corsair H100i v2 macht komische Geräusche*

Hallo Zusammen,
ich habe jetzt seit einem halben Jahr die Wasswerkühlung H100i v2 von corsair in meinem Case verbaut. Ich hatte den Radiator ursprünglich so angebracht, dass er oben am Case war. Dann habe ich den Pc eine Zeit lang nicht angeschaltet und in dieser Zeit den Radiator nach vorne montiert um noch bessere Temperaturen zu bekommen. Als ich ihn jetzt nach ca. 5 Wochen ohne Nutzung angeschaltet habe, hat die Pumpe komische Geräusche von sich gegeben und mir wurde bei Corsair Link das erste Mal Temperaturen von bis zu 70 Grad angezeigt.
Die Pumpe hat davor immer einwandfrei funktioniert.

Wisst ihr vielleicht was das Problem sein könnte?


mfg 
Aclacc


----------

